# بيجامات رجالي شتوي  ^_^



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*روعه جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2014)

_*روعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*_​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*أنا عاوز أثنين هديه منهم
هههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههه ودي تيجي كلهم يااستاذي هديه 
مرور حضرتك هو الروعه 

​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

شيك اوى بس هما دول بمناسبة شراء الكسوة السنوية للاعضاء عاوزين كل عضو يدخل يختار واحده وروك يبعتهاله على البيت بمناسبة راس السنة مفيش حاجة للعضوات 
الله يعيينه روك هيجيب لمين ولا مين


----------



## روزا فكري (14 ديسمبر 2014)

حلوييين جداااا 
انا بحب الاستايل ده من البيجامات
وياريت اعرف الاقي زيهم في المحلات​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

:O اده انا عندي بنطلون بيجامة شبه ده بالطبط 






بس حلوين اوي ياروما والاحلي منهم اللي لبسهم احمممم 

ميرسي رومتي وابقي شوفلنا بيجامات بنوتاتي كده ينوبك ثواب ^,^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*كنت داخلة اقول كده الولو 
المز اللى لابسهم جامد اخر حااجة ههههههههههه 
عجبتنى تالت واحدة اوى ام بنطلون كرو اسود فى احمرفى ابيض  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

انا وانتي واحد ارورو 
وبجد زوئك رائع فعلا تالت واحدة جميلة واللي لابسها اجمل


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا وانتي واحد ارورو
> وبجد زوئك رائع فعلا تالت واحدة جميلة واللي لابسها اجمل


*من بعض ما عندكم ابيبى 
الا هو اللى لابسها ده يختلف عن الباقيين 
ما كلهم واحد اموكوسة 
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بجد البيجامات روعه .. ممكن الحجز لهم


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

علفكرة المفروض اننا هنتفرج على البيجامات مش اللى لابس البيجامات 
بتتفرجى على ايه منك ليها هش من هنا هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 ديسمبر 2014)

سيبك من البيجامات
انت فين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> شيك اوى بس هما دول بمناسبة شراء الكسوة السنوية للاعضاء عاوزين كل عضو يدخل يختار واحده وروك يبعتهاله على البيت بمناسبة راس السنة مفيش حاجة للعضوات
> الله يعيينه روك هيجيب لمين ولا مين



هههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي فكره وكله بما يرضي الله :smil15:
في للعضوات ان شاء الله :bud:
ميرسي لمرورك حببتي
​ 


روزا فكري قال:


> حلوييين جداااا
> انا بحب الاستايل ده من البيجامات
> وياريت اعرف الاقي زيهم في المحلات​



مرورك احلي حببتي
اه وللبنات جدااا بحبه 
:thnk0001:هو في اكيد 
عندنا في فااكيد عندكو في :fun_lol:
​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :O اده انا عندي بنطلون بيجامة شبه ده بالطبط
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه انا مخصوص علشان اللي لبسهم
و توته :love45:
من عونيا في للبنات ان شاء الله
وميرسي لمرورك ياقلبي 

​


R.O.R.O قال:


> *كنت داخلة اقول كده الولو
> المز اللى لابسهم جامد اخر حااجة ههههههههههه
> عجبتنى تالت واحدة اوى ام بنطلون كرو اسود فى احمرفى ابيض  *​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا وانتي واحد ارورو
> وبجد زوئك رائع فعلا تالت واحدة جميلة واللي لابسها اجمل





المسيح حررني قال:


> بجد البيجامات روعه .. ممكن الحجز لهم




اكيييد طبعا اختار اللي عايزه والروك
هيبعتهم دليفاري لحضرتك  :new6:
​ 


soul & life قال:


> علفكرة المفروض اننا هنتفرج على البيجامات مش اللى لابس البيجامات
> بتتفرجى على ايه منك ليها هش من هنا هههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه

​ 


حبيب يسوع قال:


> سيبك من البيجامات
> انت فين



موجود يااستاذي الغالي 
عايشه في الدنيا ^_^
واتمني حضرتك تكون بالفف خيير 
شكرا خاااااااالص بجد 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> علفكرة المفروض اننا هنتفرج على البيجامات مش اللى لابس البيجامات
> بتتفرجى على ايه منك ليها هش من هنا هههههههه


*بنتفرج ع المز طبعا انيفووو 
يوووه قصدى ع البجامات  *​


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عاوزين لبس خروج شيك كدة
البيت بيتقضى باى حاجة


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بنتفرج ع المز طبعا انيفووو
> يوووه قصدى ع البجامات  *​



ايوه ماهو انا ملاحظة كده برضو  هههه


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عاوزين لبس خروج شيك كدة
> البيت بيتقضى باى حاجة



من اولها كده يا عريس!!
:thnk0001:اومال لما رربنا يكرمك وتكون متزوج ليك 15 سنة هتقول ايه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عاوزين لبس خروج شيك كدة
> البيت بيتقضى باى حاجة



:thnk0001:
الاول مرورك نورني 
بس حاضر 
هجيب لبس خروجي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايوه ماهو انا ملاحظة كده برضو  هههه


:new6::new6::new6:
*الصرراحة المزر ميتقاومش يا نيفو 
وبعدين احنا بنعبر عن رأينا بسسسس :new6:*​


----------

